# NG_NETFLOW: network metadata statistics



## petru garstea (May 1, 2017)

Greetings,

Im running FreeBSD 11 on RPI 2, the device acts as my home gateway with pf firewall which actually does NAT. The topology is:

Internet cable ---> switch L3 ---> RPI 2 with VLANS.

The Ethernet port has 2 subinterfaces LAN and WAN.

I configured ng_netflow that exports data into netflow collector, I followed the man from 
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ng_netflow&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+9.0-RELEASE

my config is 

mkpeer lan: netflow lower iface0
name lan:lower netflow
connect lan: netflow: upper out0
mkpeer netflow: ksocket export9 inet/dgram/udp
msg netflow: setconfig {iface=0 conf=7}
msg netflow:export9 connect inet/destip:destport

I assume conf=7 is the configuration that collects ingress and egress netflows. 
The issue is that i see only ingress traffic on lan interface, can anybody en-light me how to properly configure ng_netflow that would collect in and out netflows on lan interface ?

Thanks in advance,
Peter/Petru G.


----------



## petru garstea (May 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have found the issue, the culprit was bridge interface that i created was. I have removed it and now I see all desired traffic.

Thanks,
Peter


----------

